
Sending Empathy to Armory's (YC W17) Friends at F5 Networks - drodio
https://www.armory.io/blog/sending-empathy-to-our-friends-at-f5-networks/
======
huclejerry
Oh man poor F5 networks. They are great people hope they are all OK...

